# Puppy Apartment



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Does anyone have the "puppy apartment"... seems like a great idea.. not sure if worth the price.. Would love to know your experience thus far with it!

Thanks!

http://modernpuppies.com/pottytrainingpuppyapartment.aspx


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

So..Am I understanding this correctly... that this is a cage that you just put a piddle pad in??
I wouldn't buy it, but that is just my opinion. 
Maybe somebody that has one will come along and let you know if it is worth the money.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Its a crate but with a divider in the middle that the puppy can enter through while " locked in the crate"


----------



## ringoblack (May 3, 2012)

We bought a crate that looks exactly like this at Petsmart. Ours had a wire divider to put in it, with the idea that as the puppy gets bigger the divider can be moved back (and ultimately removed) to give the dog more room in the crate. The idea is to make one crate purchase last from puppy to adult. With our hav this worked. May not work for all dogs since our hav is only 11 lbs at 3 yo. 

I'm no expert, but I don't like the idea of having the dog piddle in its crate. Probably does not do much for the dog's self-esteem either. I know the divider is there, but still its in the crate. With this one, and ours, the inserts and bottom pans/pads must be purchased separately, so if the piddle divider doesn't work out, convert it to just a crate. From the picture of this one you provided, it appears that there is much more piddle room than other in it. Wouldn't the dog want to spend more time in the larger area than in the smaller? Also,the add says it won't work without the DVD. This sounds suspicious to me, and its pricey, (the add states you can make monthly payments??!!?). Bet one could make their own with a basic crate from Petsmart or other local pet store.

BTW, our hav loves her crate. We keep it open for her and it's her retreat from the rest of the house hubbub during the day.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We looked at those a while back. It's a readily available wire crate with a hole cut in the divider that comes with that crate-available lots of places for a lot cheaper. The idea is a valid one though. It's sort of the same idea that we do with an expen and littler box.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> We looked at those a while back. It's a readily available wire crate with a hole cut in the divider that comes with that crate-available lots of places for a lot cheaper. The idea is a valid one though. It's sort of the same idea that we do with an expen and littler box.


It might work for your tiny babies, Tom, but I think that by the time they go to their owners, you might find that it didn't work too well.

When Kodi was a puppy, we took him on vacation in the trailer with us several times that first summer. We really didn't want an ex-pen filling up the floor space in the trailer, but didn't want accidents, either. So I thought I was "smart" and got a really BIG crate that would fit on one of the bunks in the trailer we had then. (the kids had already gotten too big for the bunks, so they didn't use them anyway) We put his cosy Pam-bed in one end, and a litter box in the other end. As you know, he was pretty reliably litter box trained by the time he left you, and this was several weeks later.

The ONLY times Kodi EVER peed in his crate was in this configuration. (and he did it several times) All I could figure was that litter box was too close to his "den", and he didn't feel comfortable using it. As a result, he kept trying to hold it, until he had an accident. He never ONCE peed in the litter box while it was in the crate.

We switched over to setting up the ex-pen in the trailer, in the 3x1 configuration, litter box on one end and his plastic travel crate on the other end and he never had another accident in the trailer. He just seemed to need more separation between his bed room and his bathroom!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I did something similar when I had a foster dog. I just put 2 crates together. One side had the bed in it and the other a pee pad.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought I remembered someone in the forum posting in the forum about a year ago. I'm not sure what the ultimate outcome was, but, I think there were photos and/or videos.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Momo means Peach said:


> I thought I remembered someone in the forum posting in the forum about a year ago. I'm not sure what the ultimate outcome was, but, I think there were photos and/or videos.


Yes, someone has posted about it in the past.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would just make my own too. Maybe if they are trained from a small pup it wouldn't be confusing. It would be nice if it worked. I think I would try that system if I had to start all over again.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree with the above posters. It's a waste of money. Dogs don't like to piddle where they sleep, and making so close together they won't like it. better to get a crate and an ex-pen and connect them together.


----------

